
Google: The state of our video ID tools - dawie
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2007/06/state-of-our-video-id-tools.html
======
staunch
They will never eliminate copyright infringement completely. We really need
them to just get the US laws on this stuff clarified and stable.

It reminds me of PayPal's fraud issues. Very similar kind of risk management
issue. Google should buy Slide just to get Max Levchin working on YouTube.

Like credit card processing maybe every company could have a "charge back
ratio" type number that was regulated by a neutral third party. If more than
2% of your videos are infringing you get shutdown. I know there's a million
reason that won't happen, but I think something like that might work.
Infringement on a small scale is acceptable by all parties, it's the NFL
outtakes with 1.5 million views that piss people off.

